
'Revolver' (turns 50): Beatles' First On-Purpose Masterpiece - azuajef
http://www.rollingstone.com/music/features/celebrating-revolver-beatles-first-on-purpose-masterpiece-w432935
======
HenryTheHorse
An absolute game-changer of an album. One can argue that "proper" rock begins
with Revolver (and Blonde on Blonde). This is where the image of "a rock band
disappears into a studio to write personal, political and important ideas" is
born. It is with Revolver the Beatles established the notion that pop
musicians were not unlike an author or a painter.

Since we are mostly technologists on this forum, it's worth remembering (or
noting) just HOW much innovation was contained in this album. Reverse
recording? You got it. Artificial Double Tracking? It's on here. The first use
of samples? You bet.

But that's only part of the story, of course. It's the songs that reveal the
much bigger story of how the Beatles were pushing the envelope - tearing it
open, really - than anyone else in the field, with the sole exception of Bob
Dylan.

A band that was still writing ballads a mere 5 months before Revolver was now
writing highly subversive material "Tomorrow Never Knows" and politically
charged songs like "Taxman".

"Rubber Soul" is fantastic, but it is only a seed to Revolver's awesome
psychedelic bloom.

